# Touch screens



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

As proven by some previous threads of mine typing and using a touch screen is unnecessarily difficult and slow

Today however someone tried to prove to me that touch screen are the future by typing at about 5 words a miniute and saying its fast

Anyone here actually believe touch screens are the future?

i mean, i believe touch screens could be good for portable devices where you don't have space for a full sized keyboard eg: that blackberry curve which is impossible to type on and is still slow even with pratice, but i just dont see it being pratical for a full sized PC.


----------



## pantherx12 (May 6, 2011)

I can do 60 words per minute on my phone, perhaps more now as I've got used to the phone. ( htc desire z, using the stock onscreen keyboard)

Touch screen + predictive text I recon I could equal my keyboard typing speed. Maybe beat it depending on how advance the predictions are.

( hard to use predictive software on traditional keyboards as there is no way to quickly choose the suggested word, where as touch screen keyboards can have the suggested words appear above the function keys)


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I can do 60 words per minute on my phone. ( htc desire z, using the stock onscreen keyboard)
> 
> Touch screen   predictive text I recon I could equal my keyboard typing speed. Maybe beat it depending on how advance the predictions are.
> 
> ( hard to use predictive software on traditional keyboards as there is no way to quickly choose the suggested word, where as touch screen keyboards can have the suggested words appear above the function keys)



i can only do about 30 on my wildfire as at that point the processor starts to lag and i can end up being about 10-15 seconds ahead of what i'm typing

i would really like a spell check program that works in real time and as good as HTC's


----------



## pantherx12 (May 6, 2011)

Aye wildfire is a little slow and I think it's a resistive screen meaning it's not so great for rapid finger typing.

Try on an iphone or one of the newer HTC phones ( any of the desires ) 

landscape keyboard on this phone is wonderful. Can really bust out the words.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Aye wildfire is a little slow and I think it's a resistive screen meaning it's not so great for rapid finger typing.
> 
> Try on an iphone or one of the newer HTC phones ( any of the desires )
> 
> landscape keyboard on this phone is wonderful. Can really bust out the words.



nah its not resistive just slow, can't afford a better phone

i'm still not convinced i could use a touch screen keyboard for any sort of long document - say over a thousand words


----------



## pantherx12 (May 6, 2011)

I post stuff on forums occasionally with my phone. Not tried typing up an essay yet.

By the by, wow, I really thought it was resistive when I tested it at work, occasionally it wouldn't register a touch (hence me thinking resistive) but  I guess lag could cause that.

You could try rooting and overclocking your phone : ]


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I post stuff on forums occasionally with my phone. Not tried typing up an essay yet.
> 
> By the by, wow, I really thought it was resistive when I tested it at work, occasionally it wouldn't register a touch (hence me thinking resistive) but I guess lag could cause that.
> 
> You could try rooting and overclocking your phone : ]



i've got about a year left on my contract so i'll leave it for a while to keep the warranty attached, with the android 2.2 update the touch screen is almost too sensitive, i have problems pressing buttons without realising it


----------



## pantherx12 (May 6, 2011)

Rooting is reversible


----------



## MoonPig (May 6, 2011)

I hate using the onscreen keyboard on my HTC Dream. It puts "deffo" as "defrosting" ... wtf. lol. Been some quick explanation texts, lol.

Love the keyboard though, i can type nearly was fast as iam now with it. Love it.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Rooting is reversible



not if the phone breaks


----------



## pantherx12 (May 6, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> not if the phone breaks



This is why apps like titanium backup etc exist 

Not that I'm pushing you to do it, just saying it's a pretty safe process.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 6, 2011)

60 WPM without predictatext seems physically impossible using only two digits. People have issues typing that fast using all 10 digits on a real keyboard.


----------



## MoonPig (May 6, 2011)

You obviously don't know that Panther holds the ability to slow time....

Running 2.2.1 on my G1. Gunna try for 3.0 soon


----------



## pantherx12 (May 6, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> 60 WPM without predictatext seems physically impossible using only two digits. People have issues typing that fast using all 10 digits on a real keyboard.



It's with predictive text.

By the by, you have to take into account scale, thumbs don't have to move as far as two fingers on a real keyboard meaning comparatively it should be a faster process.


When I said touch screen in my earlier post, I meant like a keyboard sized one.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> When I said touch screen in my earlier post, I meant like a keyboard sized one.



you know what you can do with a keyboard sized keyboard - about 60 words a minute but their much more uncomfortable - plus lack of tactile response (you get the one's that vibrate but they never do it at the right time)


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (May 6, 2011)

For me its only nature to type fast on a keyboard then a touch screen. I rely on the feedback of the keys, because I'm a touch typist. I'm able to type ~70 WPM on a keyboard but with touch screens I'm lucky to get 20 . At the end of the day it comes down to preference and what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## pantherx12 (May 6, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you know what you can do with a keyboard sized keyboard - about 60 words a minute but their much more uncomfortable - plus lack of tactile response (you get the one's that vibrate but they never do it at the right time)




Last time I tried a random typing test ( words get flashed up at random that you need to then type, next word comes up as soon as current word is successfully completed) I could reach over 80wpm on most attempts. 
86 was my highest, one of my female chums managed 93 D: I couldn't crack 90 no matter how hard I tried ( in fact trying harder made things worse )

not sure if that's what you were asking. Your post was a bit odd


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

ChewyBrownSuga said:


> For me its only nature to type fast on a keyboard then a touch screen. I rely on the feedback of the keys, because I'm a touch typist. I'm able to type ~70 WPM on a keyboard but with touch screens I'm lucky to get 20 . At the end of the day it comes down to preference and what you feel comfortable with.



If there was an agreed button next to the thanks button, i'd of pressed it so hard it would of flown out of the TPU Server and hit w1zz in fantastic display of fire


----------



## digibucc (May 6, 2011)

ChewyBrownSuga said:


> For me its only nature to type fast on a keyboard then a touch screen. I rely on the feedback of the keys, because I'm a touch typist. I'm able to type ~70 WPM on a keyboard but with touch screens I'm lucky to get 20 . At the end of the day it comes down to preference and what you feel comfortable with.





cheesy999 said:


> If there was an agreed button next to the thanks button, i'd of pressed it so hard it would of flown out of the TPU Server and hit w1zz in fantastic display of fire



doubly agreed.  the vibrating feedback is worthless, i need to feel key position to type fast.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

digibucc said:


> doubly agreed. the vibrating feedback is worthless, i need to feel key position to type fast.



its not so much the position but the actual press that makes it work for me, i have problems for the first minute of typing or so if i switch keyboard type (say to mechanical or those scissor jeys in laptops) as they go in different distances or make a different noise (theres akeyboardi usewherethespace barmakesnonoisesoall mymessagesgettyped like thiswith randomspacesmissing)


----------



## Frick (May 6, 2011)

Touch screen is now, the future is motion control.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

Frick said:


> Touch screen is now, the future is motion control.



no its not, even if it works well for some reason i am 100% not going to type like this http://mail.google.com/mail/help/motion.html - yes google already do it, didn't know that did you (its an old april fools)


----------



## Black Panther (May 6, 2011)

If the majority of people were like me, then touch-screens won't be "the future".

1) Touching the screen makes it smudge. What's the use of having an expensive, high resolution monitor if every time you use it it ends up looking as if it was full of dead pixels?

2) Touch screens are uncomfortable for long-time or leisure use. I want to rest my elbow comfortably on a chair, my wrist on my mouse-mat / desk, and my hand on the mouse. Having my shoulder angled at 90 degrees to touch my monitor all the time would be _very_ tiring.

3) Touch screens might be comfortable only for small monitors, certainly not much larger than 19". Imagine using the technology on a 50 inch monitor... well, then you'd be doing pilates I guess.

4) Touch screens are definitely not the future for pc gaming. Can you imagine playing a first person shooter on a touch-screen monitor? I'd break it up on my first try...

The only touch screen I would use is a phone.


----------



## f22a4bandit (May 6, 2011)

Touchscreen are great for menial tasks. I hope more restaurants come out with touchscreen menus in the near future.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> If the majority of people were like me, then touch-screens won't be "the future".
> 
> 1) Touching the screen makes it smudge. What's the use of having an expensive, high resolution monitor if every time you use it it ends up looking as if it was full of dead pixels?
> 
> ...



best post as always, i think this answers most of my questions


----------

